# General Business Category > Business Finance Forum >  BackgroundcCheck Complete | Complete/Unlimited Access

## Mr.Robert

CONFIRM REAL PROPERTY DATA 

Prepare for real property transactions by verifying or correcting public ownership and transfer data. Identify past buyers and sellers; compare assessed land, improvement, and market values; check lender information, loan amounts, and mortgage holder information; and track results of quit claim, grant, property records and other deeds.

Help your career thrive by verifying the public data available to potential employers. Establish the validity of legally-registered professional licenses, permits, and credentials; clarify past criminal records search and occupational disciplinary actions; review your past worker's compensation claims; and double-check basic personal data for employee background checks.

Accomplish a quick and careful examination of an applicant's history. Substantiate social security numbers, current and past addresses, and other names associated with those addresses; detect possible bankruptcies, liens and judgments; and get documentation on other personal info submitted to help screen background information of possible tenant or roommate background checks. 

for more info: backgroundcheck-complete.com

"The Truth Always Prevail"

----------


## I Robot

Welcome Mr. Robert. A quick question.

Does the database of this product cover South Africa?
How relevant is this product to South Africa?

----------


## Mr.Robert

> Welcome Mr. Robert. A quick question.
> 
> Does the database of this product cover South Africa?
> How relevant is this product to South Africa?


Hello there Mr. Admin

Greetings, yes it cover South Africa.

You can access all of this....

BackgroundCheck-complete is 100% legal,   provides powerfu/complete background check features with extreme ease of use, making it an ideal choice for home users or professionals alike, all from the privacy of your own home. Unlimitedsearches! Investigate Anyone in any US State and Country Online. Plus Complete sources for ALL Public & Vital Records . Advanced Tools for People Searches. A Massive Collection of Investigation resources. These resources are used by private eyes & law enforcement agencies around the world. This is the 100% legal, private and accurate way to conduct your own research & investigations.

Public Records . Birth Records . Adoption Records, Court Records . Criminal Records . Social Security# Records . Police Records . FBI Records . People Search . Property Records . Arrest Records . Bankruptcy Records . Childcare and Nanny Screening . Felony Arrests . Inmates locator . Judgment Files . Plaintiff/Defendants . Adoption Records . Probate Records . Death Records . Sex offenders . Skip Tracing . Small Claims Records . Unlisted home & cell phone numbers . Marriage Records . All Vital Records . Warrant Files, Unlimited Background Checks . Divorce Records . Criminal Record Checks . Identity Theft, Fraud and Alias Files . Military Records . Birth and Marriage Certificates . Legal Records . Genealogy . Employee Background Verifications . Prison Records . DMV and DUI Files . and much more!!

Visit backgroundcheck-complete.com

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## whoiswho

Hi everyone,

The reason for my joining, is due to my attempting to find my family roots.  But it looks to me that this side is going to be very informative in other aspects too.

I just hope I can get to the birth, marriage and death records and hope they go back far enough.

Thanks

----------


## Vincent

Found myself in 3 addresses in Washington D.C, but how does one check for in SA.

----------


## Dave A

It seems you're not the only one who has had a problem getting SA information off this site, Vincent. I've just had another report.

----------


## Chatmaster

Just as a matter of intrest. South African Property Transfer Guide (SAPTG) does supply similar SA info at a fee. Very usefull as far as property ownership is concerned. Not as advanced but hopefully there is a bit more privacy in SA than in the US.

----------


## blinki

> ...Greetings, yes it cover South Africa...


When I tried that site it seemed to access information from the USA. I was unable to get anything from SA or UK from that site. SA and UK do not consider criminal records to be public information that is widely published. 

The South African Police Service (SAPS) provide Clearance Certificates to individuals wishing to obtain an extract from their criminal record, upon payment of a fee.
http://www.crb.gov.uk/Default.aspx?page=2562 
Application Procedure
If applying from within South Africa:
Applications are submitted through local Police Stations where the application forms are completed, checked and the fingerprints taken. All requests for Clearance Certificates are then submitted to the South African Police Service Criminal Record Centre in Pretoria for processing.

The application must be submitted and signed by the subject of the certificate.
Completed applications (including original fingerprints) should be posted to:
(For attention: Police Clearance Certificates)
Criminal Record Centre
The South African Police Service
Private Bag X308
Pretoria 0001
SOUTH AFRICA

Contact No: 
(Tel No:  00 27 12 393 3928 or 393 3712/3/4)
(Fax No: 00 27 12 393 3909)

Cost
Applications for a South African Police Service Clearance Certificate should be accompanied by a bank guaranteed cheque or a bankers draft for 59 Rand made payable to the South African Police Service.

Content of Certificates
All convictions are disclosed. Individuals can apply to the South African Department of Justice for a previous conviction to be set aside, if a period of ten (10) years has laps from his/her last conviction.  If approved, the record is removed from the applicants record at the South African Police Service, Criminal Record Centre, and will not appear on his/her Police Clearance Certificate.

Turnaround Times
Clearance Certificates currently take approximately 14 working days to produce from the date it was received at the South African Police Service, Criminal Record Centre.

In the USA, criminal records are considered public information. Most States and cities publish local criminal records on their government websites. Some companies provide a nationwide database for background search criminal records and give the reports on the internet.  But for official business, like visa applications, or critical job applications, then fingerprints must be submitted to the FBI.

----------


## muhammadh

i tried the background check website but it doesnt allow for south africa?

----------


## Dave A

Yep. It seems in South Africa you have to do it the off-line way as set out in post 8 above.

----------


## QUINN

I am a little confused by the post under this thread but here goes.

For reliable residential property ownership info check.
www.deedsearch.co.za
OR CALL ME  :Big Grin: 

For reliable property valuation information.
see:   www.property24.co.za (property SPI )
For municipal valuations in Ekuhuleni and Etikweni see me.

For background checks:
There is no reliable internet based back ground screening facility for SA people.
You would have to contact a company like Kroll. or my company siyeza to do a thorough background check. Criminal records alone are not sufficient.
You might be dealing with a criminal that has not been caught yet so his finger prints will be useless.

----------

